# What bladder for frame bag?



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

Curious whats your favorite water bladder to use in your frame bag. (Most bladders like the ones i have for backpacks are two wide with the plastic closure on top.)

Pros and cons of the one you are using?

Also do you attach/secure the bladder somehow inside the bag so it doesn't bounce around?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't use a bladder in my frame bag, and would rather have bottle mounts for ease of access. If I were to put a bladder in a frame bag, I'd have to make sure there's nothing in the frame bag that could puncture it, and that kinda defeats the utility of the frame bag. For a dedicated frame bag with non-puncturing items included (gells, spare tire, clothing), any water tight bag will work that fits. It's not like you're routing the house out of the bag so you can get to it, are you? you're just looking at water carrying capacity? If that's the case, the small fordable canteens may work the best. something like 100mLz each.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

watts888 said:


> I don't use a bladder in my frame bag, and would rather have bottle mounts for ease of access. If I were to put a bladder in a frame bag, I'd have to make sure there's nothing in the frame bag that could puncture it, and that kinda defeats the utility of the frame bag. For a dedicated frame bag with non-puncturing items included (gells, spare tire, clothing), any water tight bag will work that fits. It's not like you're routing the house out of the bag so you can get to it, are you? you're just looking at water carrying capacity? If that's the case, the small fordable canteens may work the best. something like 100mLz each.


A waterbladder in a frame bag for many makes perfect sense since you can route the hose up to your handlebars to drink on the go. I have a small frame pack on my trek stache and it allows me to carry up to 100 ounces of water in it where as I have only one water bottle mount on the frame. The water in a bladder in a framebag stays cooler longer than in a bottle and then you don't have the bottle getting all funky in bad weather.
For the OP do a google search on bladders and see which one will work for you. You want the hose to exit at the bottom so you can get good flow. Also make sure the hose is long enough.


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

watts888 said:


> I don't use a bladder in my frame bag, and would rather have bottle mounts for ease of access. If I were to put a bladder in a frame bag, I'd have to make sure there's nothing in the frame bag that could puncture it, and that kinda defeats the utility of the frame bag. For a dedicated frame bag with non-puncturing items included (gells, spare tire, clothing), any water tight bag will work that fits. It's not like you're routing the house out of the bag so you can get to it, are you? you're just looking at water carrying capacity? If that's the case, the small fordable canteens may work the best. something like 100mLz each.


Sorry guess i wasnt clear enough, i am talking about bladders with a hose to drink from.

I am looking at this as a way of getting rid of backpacks not only for bikepacking but even for shorter rides when a bottle is not enough.

I have seatched for a correct bladder yes but im quite sure there are some that work well that i dont know of. What ive found are Platypus Hoser and Camelbak Long-neck (military).


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

The Camelbak unbottle has a neoprene outer that the bladder slips into, keeps water cool for a while, the 70oz fits in my frame bag when it was on my MN2.2 but I haven't tried it with my other fatty. They also have some loops or small snap loops that you can use to secure it to the outside of the frame bag if you can't fit it inside. I typically use it in the summer with a piece of climbing rope as straps so I can use it like a backpack and use carabiners, compression straps, or small bungees to attach various things to it as needed. You can get more hose and use a connector adapter for tubing if the standard line isn't long enough. I have done this with some extra insulated tubing, fancy way for saying the tube wall is thick, that I had from my homebrew setup. I don't know that you need the military version, unless you plan to dive over it with your car.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I use the MSR Dromedary Lite 3L hydration bladder.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

For Bikepacking, I use a bunch of cages and bottles, but for long day rides I like to use a bladder in a frame bag. I've been using a Platypus Hoser with decent results. The opening is nice and small which helps is fit easier in the bag, but does make drying and cleaning harder. There are a bunch of different sizes and shapes, so take some measurements of your bag to see what fits best.


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

I've been using a standard (in fact, many yrs old) Camelback bladder. I think 100oz, I spliced in the quick disconnect to the hose to make removal and filler faster/easier, no need to remove the hose from the frame bag port. I do make sure that it lays on the top of stuff in the bag and nothing is touching to puncture.

I do realize that I'll need to replace this for the upcoming summer and longer trips.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Long time ago in a land far far away, I used these. 2 quart collapsible canteen with insulated pouch, and straw kit. I'm sure you can find cheaper straw kits or ones that seal up better from military surplus or ebay. Easy to swap out the tube for any length you want.
https://www.amazon.com/Rothco-602-Canteen-Straw-Kit/dp/B001DKY1KG
https://www.amazon.com/Military-Canteen-Insulated-Carrier-Shoulder/dp/B008E8EEEI


----------



## mbanzi (Oct 24, 2008)

bikeny said:


> For Bikepacking, I use a bunch of cages and bottles, but for long day rides I like to use a bladder in a frame bag. I've been using a Platypus Hoser with decent results. The opening is nice and small which helps is fit easier in the bag, but does make drying and cleaning harder. There are a bunch of different sizes and shapes, so take some measurements of your bag to see what fits best.


+1 on the Platypus Hoser. It has a much smaller diameter than all of my Camelbak bladders, so it doesn't make the frame bag bulge as much. An added advantage is you can use any standard size water/soda bottle cap on the bladder.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

bsieb said:


> I use the MSR Dromedary Lite 3L hydration bladder.


This. Most durable for the long haul.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Another Hoser user here. It's fine I guess, never had any punctures and it fits better then the Camelbak bladder I have also tired. I will say that filling it can be a huge pita.

I will also mention that routing the hose out of the front of the frame bag and looping it back, in a similar path as your cables, is idiotic. My experience is that if I have the hose long enough to drink from while riding it just becomes too hard to manage the slack. It either wants to hang down into your front wheel or flop around and hit your knees. Showers Pass had the right idea (even if that saddle bag bladder thing was awful) with routing the hose along the top tube and managing it with reels.

I'm actually looking at the Bedrock Nalgene down tube bag paired with a hydration hose kit instead of the bladder in bag for future use.


----------



## willembad (Feb 2, 2013)

MSR Dromlite 2L for me. I don't use a hose kit and just fill bottles that ride in my feed bags from the frame as needed, but they do sell a hose kit for it if you wish. Easy to fill and clean and very durable.

MSR DromLite Bags Review | OutdoorGearLab


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies! That was helpful, one more option, the Dromlite, to consider.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I mount 2 Cateye water bottle holders to each of my front forks. That gives me about a gallon up front and down low. They ride real well. Even if I don;t have them full of water, one of the bottles will hold a good amount of trail mix which I've found to be a good easy to store food on long rides.

If it is going to be really dry and hot, I'll put 2 1L Platypus bags in my frame bag.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

bakerjw said:


> I mount 2 Cateye water bottle holders to each of my front forks. That gives me about a gallon up front and down low. They ride real well. Even if I don;t have them full of water, one of the bottles will hold a good amount of trail mix which I've found to be a good easy to store food on long rides.
> 
> If it is going to be really dry and hot, I'll put 2 1L Platypus bags in my frame bag.


1 fork, 2 legs.

I tend to prefer Hydrapack bladders. I like their closure system better than the screw-cap types. Camelbak's screw cap is my least favorite.


----------



## stormpeakco (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with the new Camelbak 3L lumbar crux bladder (more square in shape and may fit more easily into a small to medium frame bag?)?
(Apparently, may only be purchased @ REI for another month before it is released for other vendors AND the dimensions are roughly 11"X12", empty.).
In general, is a longer tube (beyond the standard 97cm one) necessary to reach the handlebars+ for a stowed bladder in a "full triangle frame bag"? thanks


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

intrigued to try these:

Seeker™ 3L - Containers - Shop | HydraPak: Flexible bottles, soft flasks, and hydration reservoirs

g


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

gregclimbs said:


> intrigued to try these:
> 
> Seeker™ 3L - Containers - Shop | HydraPak: Flexible bottles, soft flasks, and hydration reservoirs
> 
> g


That Seeker looks really interesting, I like it. Looks like a larger opening than the Hoser, which should make filling and cleaning easier. I don't see any way to add a drinking hose to it yet, maybe coming at a later date?


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

The opening in 42mm and can be fit to a water filter. Also, the cap for the sports flask fits, and you could put a std hose as a replacement:

UltraFlask? 450ml - SoftFlasks - Shop | HydraPak: Flexible bottles, soft flasks, and hydration reservoirs

I thought they were going to sell it separately, but do not see it listed, yet.

g


----------



## The_Mickstar (Apr 22, 2008)

Affe said:


> Curious whats your favorite water bladder to use in your frame bag. (Most bladders like the ones i have for backpacks are two wide with the plastic closure on top.)
> 
> Pros and cons of the one you are using?
> 
> Also do you attach/secure the bladder somehow inside the bag so it doesn't bounce around?


I have a Revelate Tangle Bag (Large) that I switch between my Trek Crockett (58cm) and Kona Unit (21") for gravel rides/races. It holds a standard 100oz Camelbak bladder without issue. Nothing is required to secure it since it's a decently snug fit.

If you're buying new, be sure to get a bladder with a detachable hose. It makes refills much easier/faster in a race situation since you can leave the hose in place and just remove the bladder.

It's SO nice getting the weight off your back and lower.


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

gregclimbs said:


> I thought they were going to sell it separately, but do not see it listed, yet.


In reply to my own post - got an email back from hyrdapak and they are selling it in a trekking kit for $40 in feb with cap, pour spout, hose+pressurized squeeze bulb....

Cool!

g


----------

